
Show HN: Type-safe metaprogramming for Java (and other killer lang features) - rsmckinney
https://github.com/manifold-systems/manifold
======
rsmckinney
Think code generators are the only way to type-safely connect your Java code
to JSON, XML, SQL, Javascript, etc.? Think again. Manifold offers a radical
new way to connect Java to structured data.

IntelliJ IDEA provides comprehensive support for Manifold via the Manifold
Plugin. Connect directly to your data without wedging an expensive code gen
step in your build. Make incremental changes to files and type-safely access
the changes instantly. Plus usage searching, deterministic refactoring,
navigation, template editing, hotswap debugging, etc.

Manifold is both an API to build powerful metaprogramming features AND a set
of awesome prebuilt features such as: \- JSON Schema support \- Extension
methods (like C# a Kotlin) \- Template files, 100% Java scripted \- Structural
Typing (like TypeScript and Go) \- more

Manifold is just a JAR file you can drop into your existing project – you can
begin using it incrementally without having to rewrite classes or conform to a
new way of doing things.

Give it a go: [http://manifold.systems/](http://manifold.systems/)

------
zipperhed
Uhhh... How in the world does this work?! This is amazing. I hate IDE's and
Java, but this makes me want to use both of them.

